# Goldens on Lakefront



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Work on recalls, train them to stay close to you, don't let them out unless you are out with them and ready to chase them down.


----------



## Jessjack (Aug 11, 2019)

We use invisible fence, the wire kind, not the wireless. We also live on a lake. Our wire loop goes out into the lake about 20 feet out and about 50 feet from side to side. The dogs can swim out that far and also go on the dock and boat without problems. They know the line is out there somewhere so the don't go out on the ice either. We have been doing this for about 10 years. We just make sure we have no connectors in the lake, just on the land. My sister-in-law also uses this at her house. This works very well for us. They sit on the shore in winter and cry and bark at the ice fishermen but they don't go out to visit them. Good luck!


----------



## Jessjack (Aug 11, 2019)

I replied to your post but it ended up at the end of your message. I hope you can read it.


----------



## VS Jeff (Oct 16, 2018)

Jessjack said:


> We use invisible fence, the wire kind, not the wireless. We also live on a lake. Our wire loop goes out into the lake about 20 feet out and about 50 feet from side to side. The dogs can swim out that far and also go on the dock and boat without problems. They know the line is out there somewhere so the don't go out on the ice either. We have been doing this for about 10 years. We just make sure we have no connectors in the lake, just on the land. My sister-in-law also uses this at her house. This works very well for us. They sit on the shore in winter and cry and bark at the ice fishermen but they don't go out to visit them. Good luck!





Jessjack said:


> I replied to your post but it ended up at the end of your message. I hope you can read it.


Saw it and thanks for the info. I got a few questions when you have time.

So you guys ran the wires under your shoreline and out into the water and how did you sink them? I have a seawall and floating dock, about 3 feet deep at the seawall and 8 feet at the end of the 32-foot floating pier and thought about trying to tackle this. What unit are you guys using also?

Thanks in advance....
Jeff M


----------



## Jessjack (Aug 11, 2019)

VS Jeff said:


> Saw it and thanks for the info. I got a few questions when you have time.
> 
> So you guys ran the wires under your shoreline and out into the water and how did you sink them? I have a seawall and floating dock, about 3 feet deep at the seawall and 8 feet at the end of the 32-foot floating pier and thought about trying to tackle this. What unit are you guys using also?
> 
> ...


The copper wire has a plastic coating and is heavy enough to sink in our lake. The wire may work at 8 feet if you turn up the gain. The wire goes out into the lake at one side of the property and comes back out of the lake at the other side. Remember you must make a continuous loop to make it work. This is hard to explain in words. We have a Pet-Safe system. It comes with 500 feet of wire, some connectors, a collar, and a control box. You can also order extra collars, wire, and connectors. Good luck.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

One way to keep them off the ice is to eliminate it along your waterfront. This will only work if your lot is fenced down to the water on each side. It will also depend on how you feel about accessing the ice off of your seawall. You can purchase something called an "Ice Eater" (they are not cheap) which agitates the water around your seawall creating open water. This may also weaken the ice around where your neighbors access the lake which could create other problems. Of course, they may decide it would be fun to jump into open frigid water... In any event it is an option, and you are looking for options. 

What a sweet pack of dogs!


----------



## VS Jeff (Oct 16, 2018)

OscarsDad said:


> One way to keep them off the ice is to eliminate it along your waterfront. This will only work if your lot is fenced down to the water on each side. It will also depend on how you feel about accessing the ice off of your seawall. You can purchase something called an "Ice Eater" (they are not cheap) which agitates the water around your seawall creating open water. This may also weaken the ice around where your neighbors access the lake which could create other problems. Of course, they may decide it would be fun to jump into open frigid water... In any event it is an option, and you are looking for options.
> 
> What a sweet pack of dogs!


Good call, we have those in our marina on the lake. I got a feeling they would still end up in the water, they love the cold.

The fenced-in yard is off the lake but would like to have more space for them to play or roam the acre lot. Been trying to leash train them to come to sit by a lakeside fire with me or watch me fish on the dock but the water entices them and squirrels get them all wound up.

Thanks for the ideas.

Jeff M


----------



## VS Jeff (Oct 16, 2018)

Jessjack said:


> The copper wire has a plastic coating and is heavy enough to sink in our lake. The wire may work at 8 feet if you turn up the gain. The wire goes out into the lake at one side of the property and comes back out of the lake at the other side. Remember you must make a continuous loop to make it work. This is hard to explain in words. We have a Pet-Safe system. It comes with 500 feet of wire, some connectors, a collar, and a control box. You can also order extra collars, wire, and connectors. Good luck.



Thanks for the followup. I will read more into the system, never used one before.

Jeff M


----------

